# Look at what we made



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Found a recipe where you put an oreo (double stuf of course) inside a chocolate chip cookie. So, we tried it on a whim. I now feel terrible, but it did taste good. I only made it through just under half the cookie.

Here's a photo of the CSA.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Keep eating them


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

OHMAHGAAAAWWD!!! Please post or PM the recipe!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Keep eating them


This new diet doesn't help me eat these. I did not feel so well after about half of one. I guess that's a good thing. They were definitely fun to make.

I've already exercised today to work off what I ate. :rotfl:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Animal said:


> OHMAHGAAAAWWD!!! Please post or PM the recipe!



Here you go.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Here you go.


YES!! Thanks!:madgrin:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Here you go.


My blood sugar is going up just looking at that recipe...that's not a cookie...it's a _Widow-maker!_


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> My blood sugar is going up just looking at that recipe...that's not a cookie...it's a _Widow-maker!_


They are rich. :rip:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Now what you need to do is batter those babies up and deep fry em!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Now what you need to do is batter those babies up and deep fry em!


I can't even imagine. Somehow that idea puts them over the top for me. LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cmon DO IT!

Sprinkle some powdered sugar on top and wash down with a glass of milk YUM!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome idea. thanks for the rescipe. i love doing stuff like this. ill post up my latest food expiriment soon i think you guys will love it


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What you really need to do next is take two chocolate chip cookies, throw some bacon in between them, batter and fry! OOOO MAN, that would be glorious!


----------

